
Go: How to Reduce Lock Contention with the Atomic Package - todsacerdoti
https://medium.com/a-journey-with-go/go-how-to-reduce-lock-contention-with-the-atomic-package-ba3b2664b549
======
api
Since C++11 you can do this there too, and I think Rust has atomics.

~~~
steveklabnik
It does, yes.

